# Motorex Confusion



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

I don't want to come off as a retard, but..eh. I'm a bit confused with some (seemingly) conflicting information.

On Motorex.net...they list the price of R32 and R33 GTS's. Now, from what I know..a GTS is a non-turboed Skyline. The GTS-T is the turboed version (Of the GTS/GTS-T types). So, again..they list the prices for GTS models (non-turboed) on Motorex.net..yet, on their other company website (streetlegalskylines.com) in the FAQ section, they refer to the GTS as a turboed car. I tried emailing them at Motorex..but it seems they're having technical difficulties.

Can anyone help dispell my confusion? Thanks. :loser:


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

They are selling GTS-T, GTS wouldn't be worth the trouble. Not sure if GTS-T is either but if there is a market for them...


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Sami said:


> They are selling GTS-T, GTS wouldn't be worth the trouble. Not sure if GTS-T is either but if there is a market for them...


I called Motorex yesterday to get the low down. They assured me that all the GT-S's are, in fact, the GTS-T's. Well, not in those words. Basically, they said all GT-S's come turboed. So, I'm assuming, in the R32's that'd mean the RB20DET's, and in the R33's, the RB25DET.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Nismoist said:


> I called Motorex yesterday to get the low down. They assured me that all the GT-S's are, in fact, the GTS-T's. Well, not in those words. Basically, they said all GT-S's come turboed. So, I'm assuming, in the R32's that'd mean the RB20DET's, and in the R33's, the RB25DET.


Yep, that's right. What I don't understand is why doesn't Motorex call them by their right name. Make sure that if you're getting one from them (but if you're getting a Skyline, make it a GT-R) that the papers state it is a GTS-T and not a GTS. Just for the sake of being safe.


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Sami said:


> Yep, that's right. What I don't understand is why doesn't Motorex call them by their right name. Make sure that if you're getting one from them (but if you're getting a Skyline, make it a GT-R) that the papers state it is a GTS-T and not a GTS. Just for the sake of being safe.


I will make sure the paperwork is all in order, when I do get the ball rolling.

As for the GTR comment, I would if I could. I'd LOVE to own an R32 GTR, but I cannot afford it at this time. Paying 18-20k for an imported R32 GTS-T is the next best thing to me, which is why I'm doing it. Being a huge fan, I don't mind owning the baby model for a couple to few years first, before upgrading to the Godzilla. That's just how I see it.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

awd GTR is good an all. but i'd want gts-t rwd drifting glory...


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> awd GTR is good an all. but i'd want gts-t rwd drifting glory...


GTS-T is a lot more interesting car to drive. The AWD GT-R is controlled, but you can let you're ass hang-out with the GTS-T, and occasionally let it get by if you're half awake.


All the Best for Christmas and a Happy New Year from across the pond.

_MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL _


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> awd GTR is good an all. but i'd want gts-t rwd drifting glory...


why not just pull the 4WD fuse and have the same glory in a GTR?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> awd GTR is good an all. but i'd want gts-t rwd drifting glory...


If drifting is your thing, then there are cars that offer the same or better than a GTS-T, for far less money. If there wasn't Motorex markup then it would be a worth it but as it is now, no. I wouldn't pay $16-20k extra to get the Skyline name and not the performance.


----------

